# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  25 Prill 2007: Scott Meyers në shoqatën NWCPP

## Agron_ca

Ftojë adhuruesit e C++ të vijnë më 25 Prill 2007 për të parë prezentimin që Scott Meyers do ta mbajë për shoqatën Northwest C++ Users Group.

Shqiptarëve që vijnë nga larg do tju sigurojë unë personalisht hotelin.

Adresa është:
Microsoft Corporation
One Microsoft Way
Redmond, Washington 98052
Building 40 
[ For a map, visit http://www.nwcpp.org/Meetings ]

Koha është:
Wednesday, April 25, 2007
Presentation at 7:00pm

Ja edhe përmbledhja e prezentimit në anglisht:


Description:
C++ compilers allow non-const code to call const code, but going the 
other
way requires a cast.  In this talk, Scott describes an approach he's 
been
pursuing to generalize this notion to arbitrary criteria.  For example,
thread-safe code should only call other thread-safe code (unless you
explicitly permit it on a per-call basis).  Ditto for exception-safe 
code,
code not "contaminated" by some open source license, or any other 
constraint
you choose.  The approach is based on template metaprogramming (TMP), 
and
the implementation uses the Boost metaprogramming library (Boost.MPL), 
so
constraint violations are, wherever possible, detected during 
compilation.

Topics likely to be mentioned during the talk include Hellen Keller,
namespaces, multiple inheritance, Barton and Nackman, enable_if, 
traits, TMP
debugging, VC8 ICEs, MPL bugs, dancing bears, NVI, metaprogrammer Hell,
Captain Kirk, Acyclic Visitor, Scopeguard, External Polymorphism, and
prayer.  Possibly also Vista, Google, and Lenovo.

Scott will show proof-of-concept code that, so far as he can tell, 
actually
works.

Speaker Bio:
Scott Meyers is one of the world's foremost authorities on C++; he 
provides
training and consulting services to clients worldwide.  He wrote the
best-selling Effective C++ series (Effective C++, More Effective C++, 
and
Effective STL), designed the innovative Effective C++ CD, is Consulting
Editor for Addison Wesley's Effective Software Development Series, and
serves on the Advisory Board for The C++ Source
(http://www.artima.com/cppsource).  He has a Ph.D in Computer Science 
from
Brown University.  His web site is aristeia.com.

- For more information on this meeting, visit
http://nwcpp.org/Meetings/2007/04.html.

- For all other information, please visit our website at
http://www.nwcpp.org.

**** The NWCPP Users Group meetings are free and open to anyone and
everyone.  Please feel free to forward this message. ****

David Brownell
President, Northwest C++ Users Group
www.nwcpp.org 


Ju mirëpresim,
//Agroni

----------


## Uke Topalli

dhe me gjith qejf kisha ardhe, sidomos per ta degjuar Scott Meyers. Do te shoh nese mund te marr nje dite te lire nga puna...

----------


## Agron_ca

> dhe me gjith qejf kisha ardhe, sidomos per ta degjuar Scott Meyers. Do te shoh nese mund te marr nje dite te lire nga puna...


Ca muaj më parë e kishim edhe Aleksandreskun.

Prej nga do të vijsh? Ku jeton?

----------


## Uke Topalli

Abbotsford ne British Columbia. Jam 5 minuta nga kufiri verior i Washington-it

----------


## Agron_ca

Do të vijnë edhe 4 shokë tjerë me mua. Të gjithë C++ guru.

----------


## Agron_ca

Ja edhe videoja e perzentimit të Scott Meyers-it
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4728145737208991310&hl=en

----------

